# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  ربيع 2009 في الاردن

## زهره التوليب

من أربد

----------


## زهره التوليب

انتظروا المزيد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

ما شاء الله 
مناظر كثير حلوة 

مشكورة زهرة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكورة وين هاي المناظر ؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62): ننتظر المزيد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_حلوووو_ 

_بس عجلون احلى_

----------


## زهره التوليب

*

ورد الدحنون الأحمر المشهور في ربيع  الأردن


نبتة الخبيزة التي تظهر في فصل الربيع،


   من قرية ملكا 


شجر البلوط المعمر وهذه الصورة من قرية ملكا





صورة من استراحة طبقة فحل وهي احدى المناطق السياحية التابعة لمنطقة الكورة في اربد


نمط البناء القديم لبيوت أجدادنا في قرى اربد، حيث كانت تبنى من الحجارة والطين وعلى نمط القناطر (الأقواس).


أحد سكان قرى الكورة المشرفة على سد زقلاب الجميل


ورد الاقحوان الاصفر منتشر بكثرة في الربيع





سد زقلاب من بعيد





سهول خضراء وممتدة- الكورة


سهول خضراء - بني كنانة

الاقحوان الأبيض - ايضا منتشر بكثرة في سهول وجبال اربد




*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر 					 
> _مشكورة وين هاي المناظر ؟_


* قرى أربد الغربية من أيدون إلى المزار ودير أبي سعيد*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _ما شاء الله 
> مناظر كثير حلوة 
> 
> مشكورة زهرة_


شكرا لمرورك





> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _ننتظر المزيد_


شكرا لمرورك





> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _حلوووو 
> 
> بس عجلون احلى_


شكرا لمرورك...

----------


## زهره التوليب

*من جرش*
*

الطريق بين جرش وعمان





















وحتى لقاء آخر..*

----------


## زهره التوليب

الصور الاخيرات مش عارف..كأنه مش كلهم من جرش :Eh S(2): 
عفكره الموضوع مشكل يعني في صور منقوله

----------


## شمعة امل

روعة
مشكووووووووووووورة      :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

بعرفش وين

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## زهره التوليب

* قرية حسبان* 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 



** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

**

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة مناظر بتجنن

----------


## زهره التوليب

*
**من جرش*
*







*

----------


## زهره التوليب

*من عجلون + صور من القلعه*

** 
** 
** 
* هذه صورة قلعة عجلون من بعيد*

** 
** 
** 

* شوفوا كيف التحصينات تنظر إلى الأسفل ترى البوابة بحيث أنهم يقدرون أن يرمون النبال بدون أن لا يُرون* 

** 
** 
* صورة من داخل القلعة* 

** 
** 

* في هذه الصورة إنظروا إلى إرتفاع السقف يقال أنه متكوّن من ثلاثة طوابق* 

** 

* هذه حجارة المنجنيق* 

** 



** 

* وهذه الصورة توضح أنه يوجد خندق يحيط بالقلعة على محيطها بالكامل ويصل طوله إلى 12 متر وعمقه تقريباً من 8 إلى عشرة أمتار* 

** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 

* هنا بئر يجمع فيه من مياه الأمطار ثم تصفى بطريقة ما* 

** 

* أنظروا هنا إلى كيفية إرتفاع السقف* 

** 

* هنا يصفّى الماء* 

** 

* أنظروا هنا إلى أثار الدمار الذي حل بالقلعة جراء الزلازل* 

** 

* وهنا أيضاً* 

** 

* هنا مدخل لغرفة القائد* 

** 




** 
** 
** 
** 



** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
* وهذه صورة بعض العملات القديمة من ذلك العهد* 

** 
** 
** 

* وهذه صورة بعض أشجار الليمون* 

**

----------


## زهره التوليب

*
**  من مدينة راجب* 



** 

* وهذه صورة شلال في  مدينة راجب* 

** 



** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
**

----------


## زهره التوليب

*






*

----------


## زهره التوليب

* من البحر الميّت :*
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 

** 
* هنا أخفض منطقة في العالم عن سطح البحر تصل إلى 410 متر .*
** 
** 


** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
* هذه صورة المطعم على الشاطئ*
** 
*  المغطس وهو المنفذ لفلسطين فكّ الله قيدها من الإحتلال الإسرائيلي وأسأل الله أن يرزقنا صلاة فيه قبل الممات .*
* وجود أكثر بقعة انخفاضاً في العالم عن سطح البحر "410 متر"، مغرية للعديد من الزائرين من مختلف أنحاء العالم ، ومن عوامل الجذب السياحي يكمن في مياه البحر الساخنة والمالحة جدا والتي تعتبر أملح من مياه البحر العادية بأربعة مرات. وهي غنية بأملاح كلوريد المغنيسيوم والصوديوم والبوتاسيوم والبرومين والعديد غيرها. إن هذه المياه المالحة والغنية بالمعادن بصورة غير عادية قد ساهمت في جذب الزوار منذ العصور الغابرة الذين كانوا يعومون على ظهورهم في محاولة لامتصاص المعادن الغنية الموجودة في المياه بالإضافة إلى أشعة الشمس الأردنية الرقيقة .*

----------


## زهره التوليب

غابات برقش 

لكن الصور قديمه شوي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بدي خبيزة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _بدي خبيزة_



 :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

> بدي خبيزة


عندنا بالحاكورة كمية لا بأس بها بدك بلقطلك شوي :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا اديكي..موضوعك حلو كتير

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكم جميعا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ملحم انا

يسلمو ع هيك مناظر عنجد بتعئد بجمالها 


                                     كلك نظر  وروعه واحساس صادق 

                                          الله يديم عزك يا اردن

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا الك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

*أبتداء من لواء الكورة ومن ثم المعراض حتى قرى عجلون من جديتا وبرقش وغيرها نزولاً إلى أربد مرة أخرى ..

*







































*






































*

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة زهرة

----------


## mylife079

صور جديده عن الربيع في مدينة اربد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا زهرة على الصور الرائعه 

انا بصراحه بنبسط وبرتاح لما اشوف هيك صور وهيك طبيعه 


الله عليكي يا الاردن ما احلاكي

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا محمد :Smile:  بس لو انك مش حاط الصور الي فيها بشر...الصور زي هاي كنت ابعد عنها :Db465236ff: 

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*رد: ربيع 2009 في الاردن* 
*أبتداء من لواء الكورة ومن ثم المعراض حتى قرى عجلون ومن جديتا وبرقش وغيرها نزولاً إلى أربد مرة أخرى ..*

 
  

**
 

**


**


**
 
 
هدول المناطق اللي بالصور عنا في برقش و قرب منطقة جديتا 

يا عيني عليكي يا بلادي  
زهرة التوليب كمان مرة 

شكرا وكلك زوووق

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_يسلموا محمد بس لو انك مش حاط الصور الي فيها بشر...الصور زي هاي كنت ابعد عنها

شكرا معاذ
_


 ولا يهمك زهرة شلتهم  :Db465236ff: 

المهم عجبوكي الصور

----------


## زهره التوليب

اكيد عجبوني
تسلم ايديك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

شيئ جميل جدا بل رائع وأكثر من رائع

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالمرور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا زهرة كلك روعة فعلان بلدنا حلوة بترفع الراس  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ملكة الليل

يسعدلي اربد
والله انها احلى ارض في الأردن
في حد مابعرف جمال اربد في الربيع

----------

